# Help! Estée Lauder to MAC concealer color



## Rashomon (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm new and trying to select the right color for this MAC Pro concealer I'm getting since the Estée Lauder I've been using smudges/wipes off easily. I don't want to bungle up my order.

Here's the long lasting MAC I want...

https://m.macys.com/shop/product/ma...vDXQj11TbU0qH7CNq3WI8nDOw1ZqutNhoCBQ8QAvD_BwE

And here's the Estée Lauder I've been using 5N "deep neutral"...
Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay-in-Place Flawless Wear Concealer | Dillards

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 20, 2017)

Do you just mean "Deep"? If you do, probably about NC50 in the Pro Longwear concealer.


----------



## Rashomon (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks! And yeahI suppose that's what "deep neutral" means. Another question, does MAC concealer actually stay on longer than Estée Lauder? Like not fade out or wipe off as easily?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 21, 2017)

The only MAC concealer I've ever used is the long-discontinued Studio Sculpt Concealer, and I don't have experience with any of Estee Lauder's concealers. However, I think with any product, how something works for one person may not be how it works on someone else. The only way for you to find out is to try it.


----------

